

Requiring Algebra II in high school gains momentum nationwide - ubasu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/requiring-algebra-ii-in-high-school-gains-momentum-nationwide/2011/04/01/AF7FBWXC_story.html

======
kwantam
I share the concern voiced by several sources in that article that using
performance in AlgII as a predictor for success misses the
correlation/causation distinction.

Engineering, science, math, and medicine all require AlgII, and even a
substantial portion of lawyers come from science rather than liberal arts
backgrounds. So AlgII is a prerequisite for most high-paying jobs, and is thus
a good predictor for success by correlation rather than causation.

